
You need to know about the Matthews Correlation Coefficient - lettier
https://lettier.github.io/posts/2016-08-05-matthews-correlation-coefficient.html
======
nerdponx
This is a nice demonstration of the MCC, which I haven't used much personally
and is definitely now on my radar. An intuitive explanation of the formula
would have been nice though.

